# Automatic Fish Feeder for Fluval Edge



## Aquacrazed (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm going on vacation for 3 weeks and I was wondering if anyone has used an automatic fish feeder with a Fluval Edge (6g) for feeding a Betta?

I'm looking at the EHEIM Everyday Fish Feeder that seems to be pretty reliable but it just seems too big.


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not sure about the feeder, but you should probably look into having someone babysit your fish. 3 weeks is a long time for a tank to go without a water change.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't hassle with fish feeders, they overfeed the fish and just make a mess. Just feed him the normal amount of food you give him and lower the temperature to 75F-76F or so. 

I agree with JellOh, there needs to be someone who's gonna change the water or else the betta's gonna suffer in turn. D:


----------

